# Dog Humor



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG! I was just showing one of the neighborhood sweeties how to do that with a dog!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Cute......:biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That's a funny one.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahahahaha! I must be a little dull, that one took me a moment! :becky: ound:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

dont feel bad shelly..took me a second too..lol


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You mean that's not how you approach a baby? Uh oh.... But what if they bite???


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok....I get it....finally! I'm a bit slow on these sometimes!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have looked at this joke a couple times, and I am going out on a limb to admit I do not get it. 
Sorry! 

Is it a dog hand signal that I do not know?

Is he putting his hand out for the child to lick?

For those who get it, please spread the word. I will forever be embarrassed for my seemingly lack of sense of humor, but at least I will understand.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheryl,


A non threatening way to approach a dog is to let it smell the back of your hand.
The dog owner in the cartoon is approching the baby that way..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OK, Dianne, I feel better knowing and now it is funny. I am not normally so clueless on a joke.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, if it makes you feel any better.."I" can be very clueless!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Don't feel bad, Cheryl. I'm pretty clueless most days!

If it makes you feel better, the cartoon made me think of dog strollers before I noticed the hand she was offering.

It's a cute cartoon!

Wanda


----------

